
Bulgaria to introduce chip in its ID card. With biometrics - anonid
Yesterday the Bulgarian government published a draft proposal for introducing a chip in the ID card. In summary, the changes include:<p>- e-id certificate (citizens can request not to have one)
- qualified electronic signature (citizen can opt-in for that)
- biometric data (opt-in at this point, but there&#x27;s always a risk of someone flipping a word and making it mandatory) according to ICAO standards
- e-id and QES in passports and residence permits.
- option to request renewal using e-id or QES<p>Most of the things are fine from privacy perspective - you can always revoke your certificate, and the law prohibits gathering data about devices and locations from which the ID card is used for e-identification. But the biometric part is what I&#x27;m concerned about.<p>Is there really any technical and security reason for that? The usual claim that &quot;biometric passports make us safer&quot; needs some explanation. From what I know, the ICAO standards are broken, and the fingerprints stored in the contactless chip are not just a mere hash - it&#x27;s a picture of the fingerprint.<p>Some people claim that forging documents is impossible with biometrics, but to me that&#x27;s not true, and furthermore nobody checks the fingerprints.<p>What do you think?
======
Someone
In some sense, it is safer to have them on your passport than having them in a
database somewhere. Yes, someone can steal or 'borrow' your passport, but that
gets them only data from one person. A database, when cracked, will give you
data from millions.

And I haven't checked, by it is safe to assume that this follows
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biometric_passport#European_Un...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biometric_passport#European_Union)

~~~
anonid
The passports are required to have it. ID cards aren't. My question is mostly
whether the biometrics help in any way to secure passports/id cards?

